# Tabs, chords and sheet music



## mow (Jan 18, 2005)

Okay sry if i took forever to make this thread, but ive been searching all over the net for the best and most accurate tabs to post the links for you all here (trust me theres a load of junk wesbitses out there). 

This thread will host the guitar tabs, if some of you cant find the tabs for a certain song, just post a request here (mention the name of the song in the *topic* of your post please) and ill dig in and post it here   

This thread will also contain the anime music sheets.


----------



## mow (Jan 18, 2005)

*Music TABS*



Bass Tabs

Drum Tabs

Piano Sheets


----------



## mow (Jan 18, 2005)

*Anime & Game Music Tabs*

Naruto Music Sheets

Tabs One

Tabs two

Tabs Three



Tabs Five

Tabs Six


----------



## Violence Fight (Jan 19, 2005)

Best Guitar Tab Page i use is Tabs One.

Go there, Download the powertab program. You then have a program that shows the tab, and plays the tab in midi form. they have tons of songs and a helpful rating system.

and then the best video game tab site I found is: Tabs Three


----------



## mow (Jan 19, 2005)

to *HEAR* (and you can d/l, but you got show da cash  ) songs go to



to *HEAR* classical piano compostions go to

Tabs Three


----------



## Lunar (Jan 19, 2005)

great thread moe, music is the shit - But playing music is even better ^^


----------



## mow (Jan 19, 2005)

BringerOfDeath said:
			
		

> great thread moe, music is the shit - But playing music is even better ^^



Hence the title   

but do check the other new threads ive made, *In The Spotlight *and *We Are In Love With Words *. I really wish everyone becomes more active in the Music departement


----------



## aslan (Jan 19, 2005)

I gonna add my fav tab site 



this is a good stie for quick tabs but its user submitted so make sure you have the song your trying to learn handy so you can get the proper feel (I say tabs are a last resort try to get the cheat sheet or the actualy sheets first)


----------



## mow (Jan 19, 2005)

aslan said:
			
		

> I gonna add my fav tab site
> 
> 
> 
> this is a good stie for quick tabs but its user submitted so make sure you have the song your trying to learn handy so you can get the proper feel (I say tabs are a last resort try to get the cheat sheet or the actualy sheets first)



:nana already posted that link mate   *points to first post*


----------



## aslan (Jan 19, 2005)

oh sorry man 

didn't see it just bump it off or somthing


----------



## aslan (Jan 20, 2005)

*Music 101*

Now me and Moe where talking this over last night 

this thread is dedicatied to the playng/learing to play music 

simply put I'm gonna give tips/lessons on music theory 

I'm not formaly trained mind you (I'm slef taught) but I do have close to 10yrs experance in Bass and gutiar, fiddled with panio and mess on the drums.
I have played rock, jazz, swing, blues, fusion jazz, and classical.

I specialize in Bass mianly but have a good knowledge of all around music theory.

I will be able to supply a geat # of cool scales/modes that could improve the free style musician out there. And if any one has a Bass qustion I will go into detail about it. 

also I know that I'm not the only muscian out there so if any one wants to impart their knowlege here too go ahead. I encourage it.

oh and also we can talk theory as well  (for those music nerds out there) 

this is not a place to ask "how can I play this song" or "how does (such and sucn a band) play (such and such a song)" I think there is a thead that does that already.


----------



## Malice (inactive) (Jan 20, 2005)

I can give some tips for drums.....well...lots. If I'm aloud, i'll post some stuff..


----------



## aslan (Jan 20, 2005)

this is great a drumer. 

now I can have a talk about the bassist/drumer relationship in a band and why it is so important that both knows what the others doing (this is so over looked in 4 peice bands that are starting out)


----------



## mow (Jan 20, 2005)

*Malice*, you are more than welcome to add yuor knowlegde to this mate, Id appreciate it greatly .


----------



## Malice (inactive) (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks Moe.

Well thing one...

As Aslan said, the relationship between the drummer and bassist is important, in my oppinion, the most important. They are the rythm section and keep everything together. 

On drums...

Most important things of drumming are being relaxed, keeping a steady tempo, knowing what's going on, and having variety without straying from the original beat. When you're practicing, if your having trouble with something, slow it down and repeat 20 or 30 times. Experiment. And also very important is practicing the boring easy stuff.


----------



## mow (Jan 20, 2005)

True, you need not to look further than U2 to see how important the relationship between the drumer and bassist must be.

Oh and guys as you post, do you mind if i edit your post? Im not going to delte anything or mess withit, im just gonna make it all bolted, fancy looking as stuff (yeah i know i got lots of spare time on my hands )


----------



## aslan (Jan 20, 2005)

Malice said:
			
		

> Thanks Moe.
> 
> Well thing one...
> 
> ...




yes I agree 
now I'm gonna add some things from a bass players point of view.

now as a bass player you are part of the main rythem  section but also you are a medium between rythem and the high end or medley(sp?) section.

this is very important to remember

as a starting bass player try to keep to the root notes of the chords being played by the gutiar/panio/etc that is holding up the high end so this way you can listen harder to what the dumer is doing (what accents is he hitting what breaks/rolls is he working with) and try to match up with that. As you get better or start playing in bigger bands (like 6-12 members) you should attend seperate pratices with just the dumer so the two of you can break down what is being played by each other and look/hear the less forward things each other is doing; that way you two will be tight and be able to play off each other in a live format. 

also bass players should also talk to teh gutiarist or panio player to see what excat chords they are playing and more important the over all key of the song being played (this helps alot with playing walking bass lines in that it helps make the transition smoother between chords seeing as most times you will want to hit the root of the chord when the chord change happens but still have a flow to the walk). 

but above all else as a bass player MAKE SURE YOU HIT THE SAME ACCENTS/BREAKS AS THE DRUMER. (unless your doing some cool off beat interchange between the two of you than its cool)

oh and moe go ahead and fiddle with this if you like 

and if any one wants me to explain deeper i will, I;m just giving the basics on how the bass and drums work together


----------



## AlphaKeny1 (Jan 20, 2005)

Cool. Can you post some scales for the guitar? I know the pentatonic scale (and some others) but are there different variations to the minor pentatonic? Also, teach me as much theory as you know that'd be awesome  For specific questions... uhm... how would you know which scale would fit with a song? What are some cool soloing or strumming techniques? Or, what are the formulas for chords and how do you get them? Like, how would I get D9 on both the E and A strings, etc? Thanks alot.


----------



## Violence Fight (Jan 21, 2005)

guitar scales. You mean modes?  I guess I could try to do that really quick.


First Octave    |Second Octave.
e|-X-XR-X-XX-X-X-XR-X-XX-X-
b|-XX-X-X-XR-X-XX-X-X-XR-X-
g|XR-X-XX-X-X-XR-X-XX-X-X-X
d|-X-X-XR-X-XX-X-X-XR-X-XX-
a|-X-XX-X-X-XR-X-XX-X-X-XR-
E|-X-XR-X-XX-X-X-XR-X-XX-X-


its hard to represent this well on here, and its easier for me to just tab it out then go find one. So I'll explain. A Major Scales formula is a Whole Step, Whole Step, Half Step. whole step, whole step, whole step, half step. If we were to use C, that would give use the notes C-D-E-F-G-A-B-C. The thing up top breaks this down on the fretboard of the guitar.

The R represents the Root Note of the scale. So using C again, that means it'd be C.  the X's are all the other notes in the scale. the dashes are the frets you skip.

I put both octaves of the scales. Once you hit a certain point the scales repeat again, Its kind of hard to explain if you don't understand. Basically using this whatever note the Root Note is, is the scale your playing. All the modes just connect down the neck, I would've broken it down into individual scales, but this gives you a feel of how they all interconnect and repeat as you go down the neck.

Guitar Tips.

work on using your pinky(4 finger) early. Its helpful later on and it takes awhile to build up. It may seem easier to play with just 3 fingers, but its helpful in the long run.

Figure out paterns in playing. And learn theory. I thought I understood guitar at first..then I took a theory class and learned why I was playing what i was playing. Using theory you can figure things out faster.

Figure out songs by Ear. It'll definately improve your ear for tuning and playing all around. It can also add diversity to your playing and teach you new patterns and licks.

work with fingerpicking earlier. Fingerpicking is a hard thing to master, but the riffs and sounds you can create with it are amazing. 

Work with different strumming rhythms and patterns. Rhythm is a key in playing well.


----------



## aslan (Jan 21, 2005)

ok I'm gonna post some pics of scales and modes and such also I'm gonna add a fun thing called a Chord Formula Chart (this will be your best friend)  and also I will explain how to read it 

ok here's the   (it's big but I suggest you right click and save as) 

it works like this :

it take the most common scales or keys that are played and then gives you the notes needed to make a chord (for example in the C major section -the C major scale is layed out in the post above me- they show that the major chord for that scale is made up of the 1-3-5 notes of the scale -C-E-G- but skip ahead a bit to the DOM 7 there is a flated 7th added to the chord -B flat- so as long as you know the scale you can work from it). I hope this helps I suggect expermeting with the number of chord types you can get out of this and remeber that you don't have to stickl to just the keys on the chart try working in other keys

OK here are some scales/modes 

They are all in the key of C and are from a Bass book I had so it has bass Tab  and notation in bass Clef (tho the Bass tabs can be used on gutiar and Panio players can read bass clef).

also how to read them: you will see notes circled these are the root notes (in this case always C natural) so you can start from the root and work top the next octive thu site reading. 

now on to the links (again large so you can read easy)













  I play the blues scale with out the major 3rd btw I just don't like how it fits


ok this is like 2 hrs of work to scan this in upload it and post it so I hope I get at least some rep for this 
and if you got and questions just ask


----------



## AlphaKeny1 (Jan 22, 2005)

Wow. You guys rock so hard. Seriously, thanks so much


----------



## aslan (Jan 22, 2005)

your welcome alpha 

if you have any quesions remember I check here at least once a day 

also learn them scales in side and out the basics will help your playing so much you won't even know

test kiddies 

guess the note in my avatar and I'll give you rep 

(only clue It's not a 16th note)


----------



## mary no jutsu (Jan 22, 2005)

can i help. i've been playing piano since i was 4 or 5 something like that don't remember. well anyways i would like to help. i'm pretty much decent in everything except composing. i never got around to memorizing chords me being lazy as i am. and my piano teacher getting to senile to notice i hadn't. God i miss her. 

well anyways i'd like to help.


----------



## mow (Jan 22, 2005)

sure thing Mary, any input is more than welcomed


----------



## Violence Fight (Jan 22, 2005)

aslan said:
			
		

> your welcome alpha
> 
> if you have any quesions remember I check here at least once a day
> 
> ...




see. you did what I should've done. But I didn't feel like digging around the net.

Yes, those scales(particularly the different modes of them) will be your best friends. Master those patterns, and it won't matter what major/Minor scale you play in, as you will have the tools necessary to understand it.

And Asian. The note in your sig looks like an 8th note, but has 2 tails, which throws me off. I'm not going to guess seeing as A. I'm not comepletely positive. And B. I don't need the rep.(But off the record mostly becuase im stuck between it being an 8th and a 32nd note).


----------



## aslan (Jan 22, 2005)

Violence Fight said:
			
		

> see. you did what I should've done. But I didn't feel like digging around the net.



man I did not dig around on the net I pulled it out of books I had laying around for referance sake (scanned them my self and up loaded them my self) but yeah it was still a lot of work 





			
				Violence Fight said:
			
		

> And Asian. The note in your sig looks like an 8th note, but has 2 tails, which throws me off. I'm not going to guess seeing as A. I'm not comepletely positive. And B. I don't need the rep.(But off the record mostly becuase im stuck between it being an 8th and a 32nd note).



you got the right idea it is some where between a 8th and a 32ed think about how dots after a note work to extend the length of the note (example when you dot a half note it runs for 3 counts instead of 2)




			
				mary no jutsu said:
			
		

> can i help. i've been playing piano since i was 4 or 5 something like that don't remember. well anyways i would like to help. i'm pretty much decent in everything except composing. i never got around to memorizing chords me being lazy as i am. and my piano teacher getting to senile to notice i hadn't. God i miss her.
> 
> well anyways i'd like to help.



yes mary it would be great to have some one with panio on board here (if any one does brass or woodwind I'll need someone to help me in that aera too) 

man I love doing this it forces me to remeber and relearn so much of the stuff I've ingored.


----------



## Violence Fight (Jan 23, 2005)

aslan said:
			
		

> man I did not dig around on the net I pulled it out of books I had laying around for referance sake (scanned them my self and up loaded them my self) but yeah it was still a lot of work



I know this. I have no scanner, thus for me to do that I would've needed to dig around the net.


----------



## aslan (Jan 26, 2005)

cool chord 

now every gutiar player here might know this already but it's cool any way 

first start off with the basic open C chord

e-0
B-1
G-0
D-2
A-3
E-X

ok good so now you know the baisc open C chord but thats not what I'm getting that 
now take that chord and move your fingers up 2 frets so it looks like this.

EDIT

e-0
B-3
G-0
D-4
A-5
E-X

now this IMO sounds real cool and if you slide between this chord and the C even better. 

Give it a try and tell me what you's think


----------



## Violence Fight (Jan 27, 2005)

im trying to think of what chord name that would be..since the notes(CEC) were changed to (C# F# and D) so the entire thing would be (From highest to lowest string) E C# G F# D. ugh I suck at chord names. I'll have to try it when I get home, but i already have an idea what this sounds like.

as for cool chords. Heres a chord in drop D I use alot.

e|-x
b|-10
g|-9
d|-7
a|-8
d|-0

(In note terms its(Highest to lowest) A E A F D. its almost an alarm clock chord[nickname given to the type of chord used in alot of metal break downs, sounds like an alarm clock when played in bursts])

really chords in drop D I use that I haven't seen much of in music are.

e|-x
b|-x
g|-x
d|-2
a|-3
d|-0

e|-x
b|-x
g|-x
d|-7
a|-8
d|-0

the first is a modified C chord, I use it when I want something to sound slightly lower than a C powerchord, but still retain that C feel. the second is another C chord variation, only it uses F and A(more than likely making it an F chord variation). Its a nice chord to add in when you need something different instead of using an F octave or Powerchord(Since I play in F major, I use F a fair amount of times).

it also sounds really good if you do a bunch of hammer ons and pulls offs to the open d chord in drop D. then slide it down to the modified variation at F. great for rockin' breakdown effects.

e|-X
b|-x
g|-x
d|-0
a|-0
D|-0(Most basic drop D power chord ever, seeing as its an open strum)


----------



## aslan (Jan 27, 2005)

The chord is really a varation on the Emajor (I'll have to look it up me and a friend found it by mistake and took us a day or 2 to break it down and figure it out) but it is a E

also it develop a good sound with out doing much while playing power 5 chords 

ex 

e-x
B-x
G-9
D-9
A-7
E-x

try taking the root and sliding down one fret so it looks like this 

e-x
B-x
G-9
D-9
A-6
E-x

very simple but cool sound


----------



## velvethunter (Jan 31, 2005)

*links*

hehe, i was told to post these here, so I will... I've just finished loading these up, the ones that i was able to find.


Naruto- Aito Hi (Sadness and Sorrow, higher difficulty) Page , 

If you want an easier version of Wind or Sadness and Sorrow you can visit the link here

I've also found a great site for other transcribed music sheets, although there is none for naruto .

I'll post any other music sheets i find later on...

hah, found one, this site lists where you can find all of the naruto music... many others from the OST that I couldn't find before...


----------



## Malice (inactive) (Jan 31, 2005)

Here's an extremely good excercise I wrote (copywrite I guess, if you use for instruction, please give me credit) for working on paradiddles, paradiddlediddles, and parradiddlediddlediddles.


----------



## aslan (Jan 31, 2005)

thats cool malice but i downloaded it and it's kinda small and blurry but still readable 

rep for you


----------



## Violence Fight (Feb 1, 2005)

Hidden Harmonics on a guitar.

Alright, so I'm not sure how many of you know how to play Harmonics. But I'll give you a quick Idea of how to. works best on dotted frets when just starting out doing them.

put your finger on a fret with a dot(preferebly on the high E string, 12th fret). Release the fret, but keep touching the string.move your finger until you are barely touching the string directly over the fret-metal....pluck the string.

You should hear a very high pitched crisp E note. This is called a harmonic. You can do these over almost all of the dotted frets.

now. Most standard electric and acoustic guitars stop at 24 frets or so. HOWEVER...there are harmonics even beyond those frets. it may take alittle searching. I found E G A C on my electrix to be a few centimeters past the fretboards ending(over the first pick-ups start). The next notes are in equal movements down the string.

its hard at first, but these are amazing for messing around with. Also, can someone post some info on pinch harmonics? I can do them for the most part, but can't explain them at all.


----------



## Kaddel (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm trying to figure out the tab for Orochimaru's theme. The the first 25% of the song was easy. But the rest of it is all over the place and is going to take a bit of double tapping. I was wondering if anyone has worked on this yet or if there was a tab for it somwhere (I couldn't find it in any of the ones listed here).


----------



## AlphaKeny1 (Feb 2, 2005)

Violence Fight said:
			
		

> its hard at first, but these are amazing for messing around with. Also, can someone post some info on pinch harmonics? I can do them for the most part, but can't explain them at all.



Thanks alot for those hidden harmonics. They're great. But anyway, in Joe Satriani's "Guitar Secrets", he says this about pinch harmonics (he calls them "Right-hand harmonics"):

_"...use your picking hand to downpick the G string about 4.5 inches from the bridge, allowing a bit of your right-hand thumb to touch the string along with the pick."_

Just play around with that and you should probably get a really high-pitched sound. Anyway, can someone teach me some theory? Thanks a bunch, this thread rocks.


----------



## aslan (Feb 2, 2005)

also bass players should not be afraid to use harmonics either 

they sound a bit different but still very useful


----------



## Violence Fight (Feb 3, 2005)

AlphaKeny1 said:
			
		

> Thanks alot for those hidden harmonics. They're great. But anyway, in Joe Satriani's "Guitar Secrets", he says this about pinch harmonics (he calls them "Right-hand harmonics"):
> 
> _"...use your picking hand to downpick the G string about 4.5 inches from the bridge, allowing a bit of your right-hand thumb to touch the string along with the pick."_
> 
> Just play around with that and you should probably get a really high-pitched sound. Anyway, can someone teach me some theory? Thanks a bunch, this thread rocks.




Theory for Guitarists(Violence Fights Dumbed Down version. Or. "Theory for lazy kids"):

Theory is essentially understand every concept that makes up music. From rhythm to note selection, harmonizing to melodies, theory is important in every aspect.

I'm not going to do an entire explanation of theory, that would take waaaay too long, and also it would be much better to learn music theory from a music theory class since that would cover all bases. Me, I'm going to teach you some simple concepts that should help you overall.

We'll assume you have a basic grasp of rhythm(by basic, I mean you can play in standard, or 4/4 timing..which is the basic rhythm most songs are played in). So we'll start on how to create a scale.

Scales are comprised of whole steps and half steps. A half step is moving from one note, to the note directly after it. for example. a half step up from A(5th string open) is A Sharp(5th string 1st fret).  For guitarists, a half step would be moving from one fret, to the fret right next to it(2 to 3. 6 to 7. 10-11). 

Whole steps consist of moving 2 half steps. So for example, using A again. A whole step up from A(5th string open) would be B(5th string 2nd fret). Thus meaning that for a guitarist, a whole step is moving 2 frets(2-4, 6-8, 11-13, ect).

So why is this knowledge important. A. becuase the note you start on with Name the scale, so its a good idea to know what note your playing. And B. Becuase scales are made of these 2 things, meaning that you need to know what they are, before you can make a scale.

All that being said, here is the formula for a major scale.

Whole step, Whole Step, Half Step. Whole Step Whole Step Whole Step Half Step.

If we were to use A again as an Example. This would make the scale:
A B C#(Sharp) D E F# G# A 

in the case of guitar fretting, it would make it like this.

A|--0--2--4--5--7--9--11--12.

A Minor scale's formula is

Whole, Half, Whole, Whole, Half, Whole Whole.

the fret example would be(if using A still)

A|--0--2--3--5--7--8--10--12.

now, I know you guys are asking, "Violence fight, why do we need to know both of these scales, won't one do fine?".

the answer is yes, and no.

Basically, the Minor scale correlates to the major scale. What I mean is, to find the Relative minor scale, you take the root note of the major scale(Assume we're using A still). so we have an A Major scale. We move back 2 notes and arrive at the minor scale. So, 2 notes back from A in the A Major scale is F#.

That means the relative minor to A Major is F# Minor(Standard minor scales are also called "Natural Minor' scales).

Now, Why is this important?

Well you remember the Harmonic and Melodic minor scales that Aslan posted earlier?  Those are the main reasons you need to know how a minor scale relates to a major scale. Now, I'll explain the best I can.

A Harmonic minor(correct me if I'm wrong aslan..I get these 2 mixed up sometimes), takes the minor scale form and raises the 7th note played up a half step. 

So F# Harmonic Minor would then look like this:

F# G# A B C# D F F#.

A melodic Minor takes the 7th note of the minor scale and raises it a half step when played going up the scale, but returns to normal when going back down. 

So the F# Melodic Minor would look like this:

F# G# A B C# D F F#  and back down it would be F# E D C# B A G# F#.

Now, your probably asking why these are just as important as knowing the minor scale.

Well, Obviously based on the names alove, a melodic minor is used to make melodies in a song, where as the Harmonic minor is used to make harmonies.

now, the teacher neglected to explain what that means. So here is my assumption(based on a bit of fact and common sense).

A harmonic Minor is used in conjunction with the main scale. I assume if you want to harmonize with the Major scale then it would be something like this.

A Major:               A    D   E   G#
F# Harmonic Minor: F#  B  C#  F

If my theory is correct(remember, im guessing on how to use these), if played, the 1st note of the A major scale would sound harmonized with the first note of the Harmonic minor and vice versa.

The melodic minor..well. I'm not too sure on that one, so I'll leave that to someone more experienced.

The next thing I will give you guys is the heirachy of chords(or Chord Pyramid as my teacher referred to it). that will be another time however.


----------



## siewmei88 (Feb 9, 2005)

any violin notes??


----------



## Violence Fight (Feb 10, 2005)

well, scales are transferable on any instrument..just know how the pattern works out.

the formula is W-W-H-W-W-W-H-W for major and W-H-W-W-H-W-W-W for Minor.
W=Whole Step
H=Half Step.

each of those patterns will give you the 
root note-scale-2nd octave of the root note

Thats all you really need for any instrument.


----------



## aslan (Feb 11, 2005)

also I just found this out the other day about trumpets (was playing with a trumpet player ) that if your reading a sheet of a trumpet then you should transpose it down one step if your playing a C instrument (gutiar bass trombone piano etc.)


----------



## aslan (Feb 23, 2005)

sorry for the double post but I thought that this thread needed some updating 

I want to talk about the basics.

now alot of musicians froget how important the basics are when trying to pull of that amazing solo/riff that makes the people around him or her go nuts and worship him.

well sometimes the basics will do just that with less effort. 

Lately I've been doing weekly pratices with a Jazz/Swing band a friend of mine is starting up and we don't have much to work from but a few good cheat sheets; so we spend a good deal of time doing the songs by ear.
Well this gets stessful after a hr or two so we started writing our own jazz songs (got 2 in the works plus a jazz/funk song) and I've found that when doing up the walking bass lines common in jazz I find I use what I learned in my first six mths as a basis for it (major scales, circle of 5ths etc) and it gets awsome results. 
also I was talking to the trupmet and trombone player and the trumpet player uses very simple runs for his solos and just hiting off accents for the main body (very simple things his basics) and the trombone is just copying me. 

so when you get stuck in your songwriting remeber the basics


----------



## xenex (Mar 2, 2005)

Aslan, I have a guitar chord question and Moe told me you'd be the best person to ask. What chord is it (if it's even a chord) when you hold the bottom two strings on the sixth fret?


----------



## AlphaKeny1 (Mar 3, 2005)

I don't know if that's a chord. All it is is an A# with a 3 flat. Don't chords generally consist of 3 or more notes? We can see that with a normal chord on piano a C major is C (root), E, G notes played at once. However if you just play C and E you'd just be doing a whole note interval. It's not a chord, but an interval, and the notes are A# and D#.

Don't know if this is correct. Maybe aslan could correct me >_>


----------



## aslan (Mar 3, 2005)

ok this can go 2 ways 

are the bottom strings your talking about high strings or low strings?

are you playing more than thoses 2 strings?



also chords can be under 3 notes 

chords are built around notes in a scale most common the 1st 3rd and 5th but with the invention of rock n roll the power 5 and power 3 chord became avail to gutiarist 

the more common power 5 consists of the 1st and 5th while the power 3rd consists of the 1st and 3rd. 

there are also other types of power chords such as the power minor 3rd 
and power 6th and 7th which are found in simple blues riffs.


----------



## xenex (Mar 3, 2005)

They're the high sounding strings and I'm strumming four strings (the two I'm holding and the two strings closest to them.)


----------



## aslan (Mar 3, 2005)

ok that means your playing from lowest to highest 

D-G-F-Bb

so if I baised this around the D major scale the it would be 1st - 4th - flated 3rd-flated 6th....

so i'll take the major scale and flat the 3rd and 6th 

and that gives me the.... minor scale 

so this would fit into any song played in a d minor/F major key 


as for it being a chord 

yes it is 

it is baised around F major dim 4th / dim 2ed

EDIT EDIT: after I went to sleep I had a dream that told me that I was both right and wrong.

yes it is a chord and yes that name could be used, but in a muscial world it has better name which is:

D minor 6th/supended 4th 

EDIT EDIT

more of a note cluster really( a series of notes played together) but thats the name I'd give to it 

and on a addittion I found the same chord sounded better played like this 

e-x-
B-3-
G-0-
D-3-
A-1-
E-x-

had a bit more of a warmer tone 

so hope that helps you 

and thaks for the great note arrangement man I'm gonna use it sometime


----------



## K4K45H1 (Mar 5, 2005)

its the greatest


----------



## aslan (Mar 5, 2005)

K4K45H1 said:
			
		

> its the greatest



nice site 

not much jazz and swing tho


----------



## AlphaKeny1 (Mar 6, 2005)

Tabs One

I find that site to be much better for tabs. You have to download their PTE program in order to view the files, but it's really worth it because it has a play function (in midi format) and has both music score and tab. I've found alot of really good tabs there.


----------



## Violence Fight (Mar 8, 2005)

I like tabit better() but I hate the fact that you have to pay for it(since i have a bootleg copy of it). Since most of its higher version tabs wont play on my version i can't use it. However it came with every thrice tab out there(complete with drum tabs and bass and vocals and both guitars).

Overall I like the tabit feel better, but powertab is what I use, due to its free-ness.


----------



## indelible (Mar 14, 2005)

Anybody know if theres a tab out for the newest Naruto ending: Sambomaster by Seishun Kyousoukyoku?


----------



## mow (Mar 14, 2005)

I doubt one is out, I'm always looking for the latest tabs, but aside from my 3rd post in this thread, I cant seem to find any. If I do find one however, I'll pm you and post it here


----------



## hokageryu (Apr 2, 2005)

indelible said:
			
		

> Anybody know if theres a tab out for the newest Naruto ending: Sambomaster by Seishun Kyousoukyoku?


well what do you want it for guitar or bass


----------



## indelible (Apr 2, 2005)

hokageryu said:
			
		

> well what do you want it for guitar or bass



Regular acoustic guitar.


----------



## hokageryu (Apr 3, 2005)

ok il listend to the song try to tab it i dont promise any thing but il give it my best


Edit  ing  i dont know how to use wa effect and im just starting to tab song by hering them so im not that good so im changing tactics if its out there il find it and if it aint il ask my teacher to tab it :


----------



## Tenderfoot (Apr 7, 2005)

Eminem: the freestyles, flow, rhymes, connection between beat an words Omega Plus .com ...i think
Begotten Sun: hehehe..for this guy is extremly good..  ...doubt if a lotta peeps round here know him ...he is a zimbabwean dude based in uk..check him out..


----------



## mow (Apr 7, 2005)

Naruto-sen said:
			
		

> Eminem: the freestyles, flow, rhymes, connection between beat an words Omega Plus .com ...i think
> Begotten Sun: hehehe..for this guy is extremly good..  ...doubt if a lotta peeps round here know him ...he is a zimbabwean dude based in uk..check him out..



That's a reccomendation, you can post them in the Music Rec thread located here. 

This thread is basically helping beginners learn to play instruments and provide them with tab and music sheets websites to help them enhance their talents =]


----------



## aslan (Apr 8, 2005)

could some one ask me a music related question I have not talked theory in over a week


----------



## Procyon (Apr 8, 2005)

aslan said:
			
		

> could some one ask me a music related question I have not talked theory in over a week



What is the key signature for an FMi7 Chord?


----------



## hokageryu (Apr 8, 2005)

ive been working with T.H but im having a lot of trouble so if sombody can give me some tips it will be much apreciated hehehe o FYI T.H is Taped Harmonics


----------



## aslan (Apr 8, 2005)

hokageryu said:
			
		

> ive been working with T.H but im having a lot of trouble so if sombody can give me some tips it will be much apreciated hehehe o FYI T.H is Taped Harmonics



here is the best tip I can give a little history


Tapped harmonics

This technique, like tapping itself, was popularized by Eddie van Halen. Tapped harmonics are an extension of the tapping technique. The note is fretted as usual, but instead of striking the string, the string is tapped at one of the frets listed in the natural harmonic list. Do not hold the string down with the tapping hand, just bounce the finger lightly on and off the fret. This technique can be extended by fretting a note, then tapping relative to the fretted note. For instance, hold the third fret, and tap the fifteenth fret, for the twelfth fret harmonic, because 12+3=15.


now remeber the math of this it is very imortant 

I assume you already now the frets that cause harmonics already so I'm not gonna explain to save space just when you finger a fret move that map up the same # of frets.

also the tap should be done with a gentle hand if it is too hard you will end up just tapping the fret regulary.

try tapping a glass of water so that you only tounch the surface and only pull up a small drop of water to your finger, that is the amount of pressure you need.

hope that helps



			
				Giro the Ramen Man said:
			
		

> What is the key signature for an FMi7 Chord?



ok the notes in a FMi7 are 

F,C,Eb, And Ab

and seeing as the F minor Key sig has a flated A,B,D,E 

I would assume that the chord comes from teh Fminor/G#major key

If you look back on one of my first posts you will find a chord construction chart and a number of scales; with a little pratice you will be able to do this just by picking up a gutiar or what ever instrumet and play it out.

ok anymore questions I maybe able to answer?


----------



## hokageryu (Apr 8, 2005)

cool thanks it works hehe im pretty good at N.H and A.H and now thanks to you at T.H hehe


----------



## aslan (Apr 8, 2005)

hokageryu said:
			
		

> cool thanks it works hehe im pretty good at N.H and A.H and now thanks to you at T.H hehe



no prob thats what I'm here for


----------



## hokageryu (Apr 8, 2005)

i give up tring to figure out the name for your avatar so quit


----------



## aslan (Apr 8, 2005)

ok well no ones gonna figure it out 
it's a 12th note


----------



## hokageryu (Apr 8, 2005)

what how dint i see that its slithly faster than an 8th note but slower than a 16th note dam im dum


----------



## aslan (Apr 9, 2005)

dont' worry bout it man 

anyone who knows me (including in this fourm) well enuff knows I'm a music theory nerd


----------



## hokageryu (Apr 9, 2005)

hehe well im not so good in theory but i have a good pice of advice for any new guitarist you realy do need the 4th finger when i was starting to play i never used it and i went to hell and back and once my teacher told me to use my 4th finger im a lot faster and i can play all sorts of songs that i coulnt play before o and also remember to do alternate picking it a lot faster and if you do all down strokes youl get tierd very fast so lisend to me i had to pay the prise for not doing that from the bigining hehe


----------



## Procyon (Apr 9, 2005)

aslan said:
			
		

> ok the notes in a FMi7 are
> 
> F,C,Eb, And Ab
> 
> ...



Thanks a bunch! I play the bass guitar/alto sax/bass clarinet. XD Weird combinations I guess.


----------



## aslan (Apr 9, 2005)

Giro the Ramen Man said:
			
		

> Thanks a bunch! I play the bass guitar/alto sax/bass clarinet. XD Weird combinations I guess.




humm 2 C instremts and a Bb instrument 

cool


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Apr 11, 2005)

I normally don't use tabs while learning a new song. I normally don't care to learn other musicians songs. Covers aren't my thing. Saturday, I learned Whole Nothing else matters, almost whole Stairway to heaven, The intro part of Sweet Child O Mine and I re-learned Time of your life by Green day. ( That was oneof the first songs I learned to play but I forgot it.) This is the first time I played after tabs since I bought my electric guitar and started a band. I guess I stopped because the bassist was a anti-tab guy.

But there is a song I badly want to learn: To France by Mike Oldfield. I need the chords for this song.


----------



## aslan (Apr 11, 2005)

Neverwhere

this is the best I canfind on short notice


----------



## hokageryu (Apr 12, 2005)

try this site dont know if they have it but good luck Tabs One if you dont know you have to install  some software


----------



## hokageryu (Apr 13, 2005)

sorry for double posting but i have another site for tabs dont know if its been posted before but here


----------



## Desmonthesis (Apr 15, 2005)

aslan said:
			
		

> Now me and Moe where talking this over last night
> 
> this thread is dedicatied to the playng/learing to play music
> 
> ...



I know this post was a LONG time ago, but I'm willing to impart my knowledge of harmony as well on this forum.  I've been studying music formally for 14 years, so I figure I might know a few things =D



			
				aslan said:
			
		

> ok well no ones gonna figure it out
> it's a 12th note



Well, you can call it that, or you can call it a double-dotted 16th note.  The dots add one-half the duration of the note (or previous dot) to the end of the note.  So you have a 16th, plus 1/2 of a 16th (32nd), plus 1/2 of a 32nd (64th) all added together for that lovely note there.  On a side note (no pun intended), if you were notating that on paper, a measure of those notes would be impossibly hard to read.  That's where you would use triplet 8th notes instead.  They get the job done much better, AND have the added bonus of being easy to read =)


----------



## Desmonthesis (Apr 15, 2005)

indelible said:
			
		

> Anybody know if theres a tab out for the newest Naruto ending: Sambomaster by Seishun Kyousoukyoku?



Sorry about the double post, BUT, I can give you the chords for this song - at least, the ones I remember off the top of my head.  I'll upload an image file of the transcribed chords once I can sit down and get everything off of the recording, which I don't have handy at the moment. =)

Intro:
(Half-time feel)
|Gm9  | -/-    |C      |   -/-   |
|Gm9  |   -/-   |C      |   -/-    |
(Double-time feel)
|Gm9  |C       |Gm9  |C       |
|Gm9  |C       |Gm9  |C       |

Verse:
|Bm7            |         |DMaj7|         |
|GMaj7(add 9)|         |Bb     |C       |
|Bm7            |         |DMaj7|         |
|GMaj7(add 9)|         |Bb     |C       |

Chorus:
|DMaj7          |   -/-  |F#m7 |   -/-  |
|GMaj7(add 9)|    -/-  |Bb      |C      |
|DMaj7          |  -/-    |F#m7 |   -/-  |
|GMaj7(add 9)|   -/-   |Bb      |C      |

Verse
Chorus
Chorus
Ending:
(Half-time feel)
|Gm9    |   -/-   |C      |   -/-   |
|Gm9    |   -/-   |C      |C#      |DMaj7||

["-/-" means that the chord is repeated in the next bar]
Hope that helps =)


----------



## aslan (Apr 15, 2005)

Desmonthesis said:
			
		

> I know this post was a LONG time ago, but I'm willing to impart my knowledge of harmony as well on this forum.  I've been studying music formally for 14 years, so I figure I might know a few things =D
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you can call it that, or you can call it a double-dotted 16th note.  The dots add one-half the duration of the note (or previous dot) to the end of the note.  So you have a 16th, plus 1/2 of a 16th (32nd), plus 1/2 of a 32nd (64th) all added together for that lovely note there.  On a side note (no pun intended), if you were notating that on paper, a measure of those notes would be impossibly hard to read.  That's where you would use triplet 8th notes instead.  They get the job done much better, AND have the added bonus of being easy to read =)



hey welcome 

and yes your right

that note is more of a inside joke between me and a friend

we had this guy argue with us that a 12th note would be 12 quarter notes in a bar thus making it a 12th note.

so I sat down and figured out how to write one out.

mind you I'd never use it that often it was just a music nerds joke nothing more.

hey add what you can even correct my mistakes (I'm apt to make one or two here and there)


----------



## Desmonthesis (Apr 15, 2005)

Heh, sounds like fun.

So who's up for some modal interchange this morning? =P


----------



## hokageryu (Apr 15, 2005)

hey that meen i was correct so rep me hehehe  :


----------



## aslan (Apr 16, 2005)

Desmonthesis said:
			
		

> Heh, sounds like fun.
> 
> So who's up for some modal interchange this morning? =P




man I just realized something 

you age is stated at 18 and you've been traind for 14 yrs 

this tells me you've been train from age 4 and up 

jesus that freaking cool shit man


----------



## Desmonthesis (Apr 16, 2005)

Yeah...started taking piano at age 4, started playing trumpet when I was 6. =)


----------



## hokageryu (Apr 21, 2005)

can any body here help me tab a song


----------



## aslan (Apr 21, 2005)

hokageryu said:
			
		

> can any body here help me tab a song



depends on the song


----------



## hokageryu (Apr 22, 2005)

k do you have PTE il send you the program if you dont have it and the song i can send it to you also its the opening song for agant aika its called silent city


----------



## Yaman (May 17, 2005)

*Sheet Music*

not sure if anybodys made this but what ever!!!!



Tha has the sheet music for lots of songs from many Animes and Videogames. Its mostly for piano but theres other instruments.


----------



## mow (May 17, 2005)

ah thank you so much Yaman. I'll merge this thread with music 101


----------



## dmby (May 17, 2005)

wow this rocks thanks!


----------



## aslan (May 17, 2005)

dude wow 

must bookmark


----------



## kurisawa (May 25, 2005)

good find, man


----------



## akuma no omoigakenai saku (Jun 3, 2005)

I play bass.  Well, more accurately, I own a bass.  

My 2 major problems learning it were that I can't stand being bad at something for the amount of time that it would take to get good at it and because all of my musician friends liked music that I absolutely hate, so I couldn't play with anyone.  Until you're really good, bass is boring to play without a drummer and a guitarist to play along.

The only thing that I can contribute is that I noticed one of the problems that all of the young bands that were in my hometown had, and most other new musicians have.  They played too loud.  Basically, the drummer didn't know how to play softly, so the amps all had to be at max to be heard over the load drums.  The mic wouldn't go up as high as the amps, so you could never hear the singer.  This was the case with every highschool band I've ever heard.

My friends started a band and they had that problem, but they had a worse problem.  They were all really good at the technical stuff, like fingering and coordination, so they could solo really well.  Unfortunately, they lacked in the music theory, so they all basically played 15 minute solos at the sasme time and called it a song, even though they none of the parts went together well.

They love Led Zeppelin, so they just want to copy the way they played in that horrible phase when they were just showing off for entire 3 hour concerts.


----------



## aslan (Jun 4, 2005)

akuma no omoigakenai saku said:
			
		

> I play bass.  Well, more accurately, I own a bass.
> 
> My 2 major problems learning it were that I can't stand being bad at something for the amount of time that it would take to get good at it and because all of my musician friends liked music that I absolutely hate, so I couldn't play with anyone.  Until you're really good, bass is boring to play without a drummer and a guitarist to play along.
> 
> ...




ok you stated the two most common traits of a new band 
1) no dynamics 
2) over zelious 

these will get fixed over time (if the drummer really wants to get good he's got to learn them crazy samba/jazz beats and the need a light hand)

as for the bass issue 

start with 12/8 bar blues riffts they will open to up to almost any kind of modern music (i could send you a few scans of common bass riffts in 12 bar if you'd like )


----------



## akuma no omoigakenai saku (Jun 4, 2005)

Thanks, but I can find them on my own now that I know a good place to start.  Blues isn't my favourite genre, but I wouldn't mind playing it if it led to stuff I like more.

If you know a lot about bass and guitar, maybe you could help me with something else too.  My bass isn't great  - it's an Ibanez Gio that I bought used), but it used to work great and stay in tune well.  Then I lent it too a friend for a long time so he could try to learn it before buying one (we're both left handed, so they are harder to find cheap).

Unbeknowst to me, he had been breaking a lot of Gs (which surprised me because I've never broken a bass string yet) and he couldn't afford to keep buying new sets of strings, so he put a D string on instead of the G and then tightened it to play G with open frets.  By the time I found out and told him to take it off, the neck was really warped.  Now if I tune the open strings to EADG, the notes one octave up are not EADG, but off by a semitone or so.  

How can I straighten the neck, or is it just dead?


----------



## aslan (Jun 5, 2005)

akuma no omoigakenai saku said:
			
		

> Thanks, but I can find them on my own now that I know a good place to start.  Blues isn't my favourite genre, but I wouldn't mind playing it if it led to stuff I like more.
> 
> If you know a lot about bass and guitar, maybe you could help me with something else too.  My bass isn't great  - it's an Ibanez Gio that I bought used), but it used to work great and stay in tune well.  Then I lent it too a friend for a long time so he could try to learn it before buying one (we're both left handed, so they are harder to find cheap).
> 
> ...



ok  this should not have happened from the use of  a D for a G (the gages are not that far off) it may have caused some nut damage tho the neck damage is somthing that usally happens over time...

any how your action is off that's what's going on and seeing as alot of strings where breaking then it was something that was happening for a while.

you just need to do a truss rod ajustment (a truss rod is a metal rod like thing that runs all the way thu your neck) 
in order to do it there us a panel on your head stock you can remove (attached by 3 screws) that has either a nut or a allen key socket in it... you just need to turn that clock wise 1/8 of a turn each time then check again (in order to check how straight the neck is place one finger on your first fret and  an other on the first fret on the body and use the string as a ruler you will actually see the curve then) keep this up till you got it.. but rember ony 1/8 turns no more; this is a very touchy opperation and if you over do it by too much you can crack your fret board.

if your intonation is still off then you just need to ajust the saddles on the bridge.. this can be done with a flat head screw driver... by turning you can move the bridge saddles forward and back. this to is a toucy opperation seeing as your are changing the lenght of where the sting meets the nut to where it meets the bridge.

well hope that helps


----------



## akuma no omoigakenai saku (Jun 5, 2005)

thanks.

Sounds a bit tricky, but I'll just have to be really careful.  I was hoping I wouldn't have to adjust the bridge since it will probably have to be really precise.

That really helps.

Thanks again.


----------



## Violence Fight (Jun 11, 2005)

Wow, I suppose I finally get to ask a question of the better guitarists around here. Since I'm generally answering questions this ought to be interesting.

Basically, as some of you may or may not know, I've been playing guitar for around 3-4 years and catch onto new concepts EXTREMELY fast. However, theres one thing that I've been having the utmost problem with. Speed Shredding.

Now, its not that I don't know what notes are where, and what I should hit. Its just that my fingers always seem maybe a quater or so slower than my picking hand when I REALLY pick up the pace. My question is simple.

I've really just started to use the 4th finger. I mean I can use it for chords and some random notes here and there, but I never really got into using it(despite being in a guitar class for 2 years). So, that in mind, my question on speed style shredding is this. Do I just need to continually work my fingers until they turn into blurs, or is the lack of using my 4th finger really holding me back that much? Or is it a combination of both?


----------



## aslan (Jun 11, 2005)

Violence Fight said:
			
		

> Wow, I suppose I finally get to ask a question of the better guitarists around here. Since I'm generally answering questions this ought to be interesting.
> 
> Basically, as some of you may or may not know, I've been playing guitar for around 3-4 years and catch onto new concepts EXTREMELY fast. However, theres one thing that I've been having the utmost problem with. Speed Shredding.
> 
> ...




well you will need that 4th finger alot for any form of speed play 

but if your finding that your had is a bit slow work on finger independance

your pinky is really attached to your ring finger by habit (when you bend your ring finger your pinky will slightly follow) but this can be fixed  by a few simple  excerises.

the one I use the most is this (mainly cause I can do it anywhere) 

lay your hand flat fingers spread 

now lift your ring and index finger 
now lower you ring and index and lift your pink and middle AT THE SAME TIME 

at first it'll be hard but try to do this as fast as you can with out getting your hads into knots 

ok do this for about 5-10mins per pratice 

after that do this excerise 

hand flat fingers spread 

no lift one finger at a time in this order: 1st, 3rd , 2ed, 4th 
do for 5 min 

switch to this order next: 1st, 3rd, 1st, 3rd, 2ed, 4th 
5 min 

switch the to: 4th, 2ed, 4th, 2ed, 3rd, 1st
5min

switch to: 1st, 2ed, 3rd, 4th, 3rd, 2ed, 1st
5min 

now try to do as fast as you can while keeping hand flat 
this will train mucles in your hands that you do not commly use in life and make them more flexable... I have been doing these excerises for as long as I've been playing (around 10yrs) and live by them 

EDIT: also if you are a big finger picker I suggest these for your picking hand also

also I can send you some fret bord excerises that I have in a bass book but also will work on gutiar


----------



## Violence Fight (Jun 12, 2005)

aslan said:
			
		

> well you will need that 4th finger alot for any form of speed play
> 
> but if your finding that your had is a bit slow work on finger independance
> 
> ...




Thanks Aslan. You gave me so much more than I needed but it helps. I was honestly just trying to find if I needed to imrpove it or not for speed. I've started doing one excercise that I just sort of made on the spot involving my 4th finger last night.

Firs I'd go up and down the fretboard in a rediculously large set scale mode(One of the ones with alot of whole steps, so that I have to stretch and use all the fingers). Then for 4th speed I started basically doing this.

     3   4    3   4    3   4   3    4    4  3   4 
--------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------
-----------5--6---7--8--------------------------------
----5--6-----------------7--8---6--5h6p5--------------------


after gradually increasing speed over time with that little riffing pattern eventually my lower forearm(the side with the 3/4 fingers on it) and lower hand started to burn and try to cramp up. This tells me I haven't used those muscles for much and that what I was doing was working.


----------



## Orumitzu (Jun 30, 2005)

Is it just me, or is this thread completely dominated by guitarist and bassists? I want to share my knowlege on theory, so today I will talk abou Cadences.

A cadences is the ending to a peice, which is very important. The type of cadence you want to end with depends on the "taste" you want to leave in the listener's mouth afterwards. (or ears, rather)

Usually, you want the chord to resolve, though there are exeptions. 

So many cadences exist, so I will provide you with the basics found here: 



This is an extremely useful site, by the way.


----------



## aslan (Jun 30, 2005)

hey thanks for the input 

but yeah this thread is largly filled with gutiarist and bass players 

that mainly because they ask the questions...

I will try and answer any qustion about music theory no matter the instrument 

and if I do not know I'll look into finding the answer thu one of my musician friends (I know alot of brass players and a few wood winds and piano players)

as for your comment on the cadences 

I've seen and used this methoid in my playing as a way to change chords progrssions or key changes in a piece... or simplt link them together 

I like the term turnaround better *unless cadence is only in referance to endings that is *


----------



## Kno7 (Aug 7, 2005)

muhaha, I'm a piano player. 

Started when I was 6, stopped at 12, restarted at 13 but not intensively. I'm as good as I were when I was 12 now. 



Desmonthesis: wow. I'd really like to see/hear you play. You should post a vid or something of you playing a song we all know, like a song from naruto!


----------



## Desmonthesis (Sep 2, 2005)

First off, Hey NarutoForums.  Long time no see!

Second - I dunno if I'm going to be doing any Naruto stuff, simply because it doesn't translate well into the type of music that I play.  But me and two of my friends at school are starting a band, and I can post recordings of that once we're up and running.


----------



## Kno7 (Sep 11, 2005)

^ that would be cool.


----------



## Masah (Oct 7, 2005)

The best website, Moe, is 911tabs.com, has all tabsites in one.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 8, 2005)

I like ultimate-guitar.com slightly better than 911, simply because it has a lot of various other things ( reviews, lessons, etc ), though, for sheer tabs, 911 is indeed the best.


----------



## simonold (Oct 24, 2005)

hi every1...... im new here.... but would any1 have the "medley from naruto" by reuben kee"?

i have been looking for this for months now


----------



## Larethian (Nov 4, 2005)

Yo! I may offer some help, i played piano for 7 years, recently i've stopped it due to my bass and percussion lessons. If you have some problems ask me - i don't know if i'll be of any help but i'll do my best. My brother and sister graduated from music school so if something is to hard for me i'll ask them.
I'll probably need your help too especially with drums.


----------



## cygnus (Jan 21, 2006)

Yeah, I played piano for about 8 years and ive been playing guitar for almost 2 i think. I'm always up for teaching people shit, but im not going to visit this thread so if you want to know something pm me...


----------



## TheMountainWizard (Feb 2, 2006)

learning how to play music is learning music theory, just go to a music theory site that revolves around the instrament you play, I suggest  and using that, a forum is gratuitous.


----------



## RyanfromtheShire (Feb 2, 2006)

TheMountainWizard said:
			
		

> learning how to play music is learning music theory, just go to a music theory site that revolves around the instrament you play, I suggest  and using that, a forum is gratuitous.




There is so much more involved then theory.

I suggest jamming with bands...playing with other musicians can speed up the learning process!


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Feb 2, 2006)

RyanfromtheShire said:
			
		

> There is so much more involved then theory.


Such as content, heart, concept, genuine talent, lyrics, honesty, energy etc. Point well made.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 3, 2006)

Feeling is most important, although technique and skill come up close behind it. Talent is nice, but it can not be depended on too much, and it is useless with out practice.


----------



## RyanfromtheShire (Feb 3, 2006)

Honestly I didn't learn theory until probably 5-6 years into guitar. I didn't need it to play in bands and write music. I learned because I felt as though I was missing out on something. It helps coordinate which key we're playing in and whatnot, but other then that I never really use it.


----------



## aslan (Mar 9, 2006)

I found theory to be more important when I started playing in bands that had brass and woodwinds in them. Seeing as a number of brass are not what they call C instruments you had to learn how to transpose on the fly when you where looking over a sheet that was for a instrument that was in a different relative key (trumpet flute etc.). 

Early on in my musical endovors (comming pu on 11 yrs soon) I found I didn't need theory/tech as much and got lazy with it, still kept up on it, just didn't pay much attn to it


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 9, 2006)

OH SHIT! IT'S THE MUSIC TEACHER!


----------



## aslan (Mar 9, 2006)

yes it's been a long time from my last post.

been with out a computer for a long time


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 9, 2006)

Been keeping up the dancing and playing, I take it?


----------



## aslan (Mar 9, 2006)

dancing more than playing 

I work an over night shift at a call centre so I sleep thu the day 

played in a random blues jam with ppl I've never played with (and a 2ed bass player who had some sick tapping skills) 

in Kingston ON Canada right now (with two of my gutiars and all my amps in halifax NS)


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 9, 2006)

Any particular reason why you're there?


----------



## aslan (Mar 9, 2006)

The girl friend's going to school here so instead of doing LD I moved up with her on a whim


----------



## Violence Fight (Apr 22, 2006)

Not sure if its been covered...

But welcome to Violence Fights introduction to Harmonized Guitar Leads.

Now, I say introduction becuase I'm going to just cover a few basic tips and tricks.

First off, the theory portion of this section.

The most common way to harmonize a line is to play a third(Three Notes) higher than the note you would like to harmonize. For Example, we'll take the key of D Minor.

In a riff or progression that goes like so: D G F E Bb C
a harmony that would sound adequate would be these notes: F Bb A G D E

In tablature it would read like so..

on the A string

5--10--8--7--13--15

while on the D string this would be played:

3--8--7--5--12--14




Now, for my final discussion, Guitar Harmonies arranged for single guitar use.

I've discovered that alot of chords that I once called "Inverted Power Chords" are actually Guitar Harmonies, just being played on one guitar. Back in the key of D Minor, You could play the above harmony on one guitar like so.

D|--3--8---7--5--12--14
A|--5--10--8--7--13--15


Experiment around and you can find other harmonies as well. Try using 6ths instead of 3rds, or some other combinations there-of.

Sorry if this isn't exactly user friendly, but i'm not really sure how to explain it without a guitar in my hand.


----------



## Kduff (May 8, 2006)

You haven't happened across any free sheet music have you?  Or maybe cheap sheet music.  My band plays mostly improvisational jazz and funk, and although we make most of our music, we're looking to play some popular Miles Davis and a few other, such as Charlie Parker for me on Sax.  The thing is, most sheet music for the albums we want are too damn expensive, most of the good stuff being around $60-$100, so we can't buy much.

Cheap sheet music, or free, if there is any, would be appreciated.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (May 9, 2006)

Ebay?

And if google can't help you, nothing can..


----------



## Kduff (May 9, 2006)

Yeah, I've tried both.  Ebay has sheet music, but rarely anything you'd want.  I was looking more for a site that maybe has musicians who want to get rid of old music for cheap that they don't use anymore.

Oh well, we all play by ear, and I write music just by listening to it, and it helps me become a better composer, so I guess I'll just keep doing that.


----------



## aslan (May 11, 2006)

I have a few jazz standards on pdf hanging around I may be able to find again 

*looks thu HHD*

ok got Guitar, Bass,Sax,Trumpet,Trombone,and Piano for "It don't mean a thing"

and only got the bass for "sing sing sing"


----------



## mrpresidenthehe (Jun 7, 2006)

^^ANY musician needs to know the basic theory explained in this site


----------



## BurningSoul (Jun 8, 2006)

This site is has a lot of stuff to start playing bass or electric guittars:

Strider

I like the Online tuner


----------



## sandmaster734 (Dec 25, 2006)

sorry if it looks like i'm an idiot, but i can't find a tab for "go" and i need one.


----------



## Kraker2k (Feb 2, 2007)

Does anyone have the guitar tabs for the track "Number One" from the bleach OST? Its by an artist called Hazel Fernandes.

Thanks to anyone who can find it.


----------



## greenalarm10 (Apr 22, 2007)

*yurayura*

hello! guys i need your help. Iv'e been looking for some yurayura tabs, does anyone know anybody who tabbed it? if not, is someone willing to tabb it? please, i really like the song, and im not much of a pro in guitars. thank you!


----------



## azn_boi9832 (May 17, 2007)

Can you please find nami kaze satellite plz i looked forever around the net 4 it
Thanx


----------



## Eurospike (Nov 30, 2007)

Does anyone have the TAB, not chords for Naruto's Season one opening?
The song is Rocks by Hound Dog.


----------



## Kwlloldude (Apr 23, 2010)

Does anyone know anywhere i could get drum tabs or sheet music for seishun kyousoukyouku? I've been looking everywhere...Thanks!


----------



## Agony (Sep 6, 2011)

anyone has the piano sheet for naruto ultimate ninja storm 2 main menu and character select theme?


----------

